
Ask HN: What did you build in March? - amoore
I've enjoyed reading these in the past, and I think some folks who have recently built or launched something have enjoyed the brief publicity and chance to get some early feedback.<p>So, If you built or launched something in March, let us know, and maybe even show it off with a link.
======
ComputerGuru
Working literally every waking hour (22 hour+ coding sessions) for two weeks,
I've created a replacement for our WinPE-based Windows repair CDs [1] in
Linux, in anticipation of Microsoft's non-renewal of all WinPE licensing
agreements to 3rd parties, and made them fit on an ISO that (GUI desktop
environment, all kinds drivers and binary blobs, web browser, partition
editor, custom repair tools, and all) is only 40MiB. CDs will (hopefully, DV)
fix any and all boot-related issues, attempt to repair registry, and perform
various sanity checks to get your PC booting once more for Windows XP - 7.

Now for the testing phase! (anyone interested in trying it out, drop me an
email mqudsi@neosmart.net and I'll send you a copy for free)

[1]: <http://systemdiscs.com/>

~~~
mappu
Could you elaborate on the licensing change for Windows PE?

Sorry, this is the first i've come across it, and it looks like it's affecting
other vendors as well (Paragon?) but i havn't found a useful source or
summary.

------
AngryParsley
I took the month off work and traveled around Japan, Chile, and Argentina.

During my travels, I managed to do quite a bit of work on The Silver Searcher:
<https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher> . It's a clone of ack[1], but
written in C instead of Perl. I've done a decent amount of profiling[2] to
find slow parts and improve the speed. For literal searches it uses a version
of Boyer-Moore-Horspool strstr[3]. For regex searches it uses the new JIT
compiler in PCRE[4].

Depending on the search, it can be 3-5x faster than ack. And thanks to some
contributors this past month, it's now in homebrew and Gentoo portage.

Well, back to the grind tomorrow.

1: <http://betterthangrep.com/>

2: Using gprof, valgrind, and Instruments.app. See
[http://geoff.greer.fm/2012/01/23/making-programs-faster-
prof...](http://geoff.greer.fm/2012/01/23/making-programs-faster-profiling/)

3:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boyer%E2%80%93Moore_string_sear...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boyer%E2%80%93Moore_string_search_algorithm)

4: <http://sljit.sourceforge.net/pcre.html>

~~~
piranha
Add ability to replace and I'm your fan. :) Until then I'm using my own
<http://github.com/piranha/goreplace> (built in March a year ago :)).

------
jgrahamc
Not quite what you were looking for, but I built this:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/ambient-bus-arrival-monitor-
from...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/ambient-bus-arrival-monitor-from-
hacked.html) and this: [http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/home-made-iphone-scanner-
stand.h...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/home-made-iphone-scanner-stand.html)

------
cperciva
I built a high performance 99.999999999% durable key-value data store:
[http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2012-03-27-adding-
durability...](http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2012-03-27-adding-durability-
to-kivaloo.html)

~~~
pestaa
Just so you know, kivaloo (or, more precisely, kiváló) means `excellent` in
Hungarian.

Good luck with the project!

------
there
I released Pushover, a mobile notification service with clients for Android
and iOS.

<https://pushover.net/>

How I built it: <http://jcs.org/notaweblog/2012/03/16/on_building_pushover/>

~~~
jurre
Very cool project and I enjoyed reading your notes. I'm going to look into
using this for the project I'm currently working on.

------
patio11
New redesign of BCC, complete with obligatory A/B test. Scroll way to the
bottom and click the link if you can't see it. (Might need to click twice.)
<http://www.bingocardcreator.com>

~~~
caw
I'm not entirely sure that BCC's new redesign is rendering correctly. From the
computer image it looks like your blue top area should be further down. Then
in Firefox the effect is even more extreme.

Chrome (latest, Win7): <http://tinypic.com/r/2vdpfd1/5> Firefox (latest,
Win7): <http://tinypic.com/r/1zbs09/5>

I like the design, but I feel as though BCC lost some of its "uniqueness." The
design looks like a lot of other designs these days. Then again, your
customers probably don't know or care, and it's just us who read about BCC.

------
jazzychad
I built a Posterous export tool that backs-up all your Posterous data (posts,
images, video, audio) after the Twitter acquisition announcement.

<http://exportmyposts.com/>

How I built it: [http://blog.jazzychad.net/2012/03/21/launching-
exportmyposts...](http://blog.jazzychad.net/2012/03/21/launching-
exportmyposts-in-four-days.html)

~~~
bootload
_"... If you are looking for a free solution, you can read the Posterous API
documentation to create your own backups. ..."_

Love this, because the pain point costs way more than the cost of your
service.

------
pbjorklund
I built my first complete rails app interacting with a remote API.
<http://www.tweepsmanager.com> and then I put the repo up on github
<https://github.com/pbjorklund/Tweepsmanager> for everyone to see and judge.

Some day im going to come back to it and walk through the commit history and
see if I ever made any progress in my rails skillset.

It's one of those everlasting work-in-progress projects, right now I'm not
sure what functionality I want to provide. Right now im thinking about
collecting data and drawing some conclusions. But that will probably be
another app.

It also made me realize that something like Sinatra + backbone would be a
better fit. So I guess thats something atleast.

------
rfurmani
It's been a good month: I'm about to launch <http://workwolf.com> : an online
marketplace for parttime and odd jobs (which, for various reasons, I feel just
does not exist)

I've also had a number of conversations recently on the state of academic
publishing and how it can be improved, so I put together a reddit-based
interface to the arxiv pre-print server, where hopefully people can now
discuss up and coming papers and let the cream naturally rise to the top:
<http://arxaliv.org/>

I'm also a developer on <http://lmfdb.org/> but that's a rather technical site
for research mathematicians.

------
IanDrake
Virtual dog fighting - <http://PuppyShowdown.com> \- OK, more like puppy
pillow fighting.

It's still rough around the edges and buggy, but I should have an update ready
tonight or tomorrow to smooth things out.

~~~
shpen
I really wanted to use it, but I gave up as soon as soon as I realized that
Facebook is the only way to log in. Not everyone will trust your website, and
requiring Facebook limits the number of users you will receive.

~~~
IanDrake
Yeah, I understand that. I've gone back and forth on it a bit. When I complete
my vision for the site there's going to be a lot of fun features that depend
on your social graph, so I decided it's worth it.

The one thing I tried to avoid was asking for too many permission. The site
only asks for basic permissions + your email address.

------
Lukeas14
Just today finished building my web app search engine and directory
<http://www.iwaat.com> (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3784625>). Still
a ton of work and features left to build.

------
adj
I released my first solo app to help me capture and remind myself of my ideas.
It’s called “Noted! and is available for iPhone -
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/noted!/id504164257?ls=1&m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/noted!/id504164257?ls=1&mt=8)

You can read about my success (or lack thereof!) here -
<http://atomyard.com/blog/How-not-to-market-an-iPhone-app/>

~~~
pcd
Very cool. Just what I've been looking for

------
nabilt
I built <http://www.likelist.ca> over a weekend and a few days. (Free App
Engine Account)

I built it to surface the likes, favorites, +1's, ... that tend to be hidden
on most services. Basically about.me + Pinterest for your 'liked' content.

[edit]: If it is not clear enter your user name in the textbox

[edit]: source: <https://github.com/nabilt/Like-List>

------
robinhouston
An interactive animated cartogram ‘squishy map’ <http://www.carbonmap.org/>

~~~
jmah
This is great! Very impressive.

------
dpritchett
Built a Ruby-based web app skeleton for Heroku [1] and then built another for
Python [2].

Followed that up by making a ticket sales web app using the SeatGeek affiliate
API and my Python app skeleton [3]. I also demoed [2] and [3] to the Memphis
Python user group [4].

I apologize for the javascript failure on Tickets of Memphis, it seems the
SeatGeek API has stopped accepting my jQuery JSONP requests so I have a ticket
in.

[1] <https://github.com/dpritchett/wwebsite>

[2] <https://github.com/dpritchett/wwebsite-python>

[3] <http://ticketsofmemphis.com>

[4] [http://www.slideshare.net/dpritchett/quick-and-dirty-
heroku-...](http://www.slideshare.net/dpritchett/quick-and-dirty-heroku-mempy)

------
ajtulloch
Scratched an itch and built LaTeX2Markdown
(<http://tullo.ch/projects/LaTeX2Markdown>) - a LaTeX to Markdown converter
designed for converting AMS-LaTeX documents to webpages.

Offers compatibility with AMS-LaTeX (theorems, lemmas, proofs, etc), and drop-
in integration with a Markdown/MathJaX blogging environment. Pandoc can't cope
with these environments, so it seemed useful to build something that did.

The usage model is effectively:

1) Write your mathematic documents (lecture notes, blog posts, exercise
solutions) in LaTeX using the full AMS-LaTeX suite.

2) Convert to PDF, Markdown, or another format.

3) Use Markdown/MathJaX for blog, use PDF for distribution, etc.

Full source available at <https://github.com/ajtulloch/LaTeX2Markdown>.

------
rwmj
In libguestfs (part of our open source virtualization tools suite):

\- the ability to mount VM filesystems on the host via the API, which was a
huge amount of work for a fairly small gain, mainly wrangling FUSE
([https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/libguestfs-mount-
local...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/libguestfs-mount-local/))

\- a way to make it easier to use libguestfs from Linux distros other than our
primary ones (ie. other than Fedora, Debian):
<http://libguestfs.org/download/binaries/appliance/>

So two deceptive features that are small, but involved a huge amount of work
and wrangling behind the scenes, particularly the first one. Made much harder
by the primary requirement to write most things in C.

------
SeckinJohn
Drawium.com - Website Tour Builder. Made a lot of improvements on our
interactive tour builder and the tour viewers after we hit the front page on
HN and got lots of constructive feedback. Build a tour for your website at
<http://drawium.com>

~~~
follower
Do you intentionally ask for registering before trying out Tour creation?

------
dmor
I completely rebuilt <http://refer.ly> and learned just enough about the
backend part to configure the entire box myself on EC2 (yay!). 350 people in
the beta, and sending out the next batch of invites tonight. Yay!

------
nfm
Backbone based Firefox[1] and Chrome[2] extensions for our time tracking and
invoicing app, Paydirt[3]. They prompt you to start a timer when they spot
keywords related to your clients on the pages you visit.

This is our MVP into intelligent time tracking, seems to work well for people
that spend all day in the browser. We'd love some feedback!

1\. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/paydirt-
time-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/paydirt-time-
tracker/)

2\.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clfnlkjacgohceabde...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clfnlkjacgohceabdeijjkifnllidcmj)

3\. <https://paydirtapp.com>

~~~
amoore
brilliant! I may "embrace and extend" this idea for my workplace. I'd build a
browser extension that notices when I load a new trouble ticket and makes an
entry in my timecard for it. If I used paydirt, I'd love the thing you just
built.

------
tayl0r
The last day of the month I built my own screencast.com server for use with
the Jing screenshot software. This enables you to take and upload screenshots
with Jing, but it bypasses the real screencast.com server and uploads them to
your own server instead (by redirecting screencast.com through dns or hosts
file trickery).

This is useful for businesses who don't want their screenshots to go up on the
web. They can keep all their screenshots on their intranet while still using
the great Jing client for taking & sharing the images.

It needs polishing but it's a good 1st step into making something that is
ready for production use.

<https://github.com/tayl0r/JingServer>

------
aantix
A platform for content creation with Mechanical Turk (e.g. stories,
discussions, question/answers). Here are some screenshots :

<http://imgur.com/a/RGirp#0>

If anyone has a fresh startup/website that needs content to get it off the
ground, I can be of assistance.

I am the creator of the Rails/Mechanical Turk integration gem Turkee (
<http://www.github.com/aantix/turkee> ), and am an expert with Mechanical Turk
and content creation. Drop me a line if you'd like to see a demo,
jim.jones1@gmail.com . I do contract work on the side and live in San
Francisco.

------
cormacrelf
I made an in-browser JavaScript runner for the programming class I teach,
which is held in a room full of PCs with IE8 installed. Syntax highlighting,
logging and JSHint.

<http://jsrun.heroku.com/>

------
yummyfajitas
I built an in-memory NoSQL _index_ (not a database) for answering subset
inclusion queries, i.e. "find me all the Items with {Feature1, Feature2,
Feature3}". It also supports queries by category, and by color.

It's vastly faster than SQL for this purpose.

<http://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2012/introducing_hobo.html>

<https://github.com/stucchio/Hobo>

I say it's not a database because it isn't even a Key-Value store. It's just a
key-store - you query it for the keys, and retrieve the values from somewhere
else (e.g. postgres).

------
mnilsson
Got tired of all overcomplicated tree plugins for jquery and built my own
really simple one: <https://github.com/mnilsson/treeish>

------
GBKS
Finally released the paid subscription offer for my web app and got the first
customers. <http://www.wookmark.com/about/plus>

~~~
gala8y
You might want to look into your permalinks (/about/about,...).

~~~
GBKS
Where do you see a problem? The repeat of "about" in this specific URL?
Thanks.

~~~
gala8y
Everything starts with /about/: wookmark.com/about/contact, .. Did you intend
this? On the main page you've hidden all the stuff like contact, help, about,
etc. behind 'About' link. I understand this. I think you dont have to follow
with this pattern and 'hide' all pages 'behind' /about/ in link structure.
Made me unnecessary thinking about it.

------
minikomi
A quick little tool to take the boilerplate work out of using forms in
bootstrap : <http://bootstrap-forms.heroku.com/>

------
JaggedJax
I started working on a pandemic simulator app for Android with a guy I met on
Reddit (He started it but needed backend help). You infect other users with
the app based on your physical location. The early beta has been well
received.

April will be spent re-writing it from scratch to support more stats and other
cool features.

Patient Zero:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.egondev.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.egondev.android.patientzero)

------
yatsyk
Created one page site for browsing and filtering GitHub watches
<http://gh.hnresources.com/>

------
wj
I launched Indie Intern (<http://www.indieintern.com>) which is a project
manager for movie productions. It takes a script and will automatically start
the budget, schedule, production board, and call sheet creation process. Saves
filmmakers a lot of time and money over competing products which is important
for low-budget productions.

------
jvoorhis
Helped build ffi_gen, which uses Clang's parser to transform C header files
into Ruby bindings. <https://github.com/neelance/ffi_gen>

Contributed some additional Homebrew recipes.

Gave a talk at CloudFoundry Open Tour.
<http://speakerdeck.com/u/jvoorhis/p/hacking-cloudfoundry>

------
languagehacker
A headline generator for my favorite gossip blog:
<http://robertelwell.info/mediatakeout-headline-generator/>

The look and feel is a total tribute to MediaTakeout.com. You can search for
terms in the corpus of generated headlines. It was just an excuse for me to
play with NLTK and CSS. Nothing too impressive :)

------
jarcoal
Finished the second release of my appointment scheduling software:

<https://www.appointlet.com/>

------
relaunched
I just built <http://failrecovery.com>

I was so sick and tired of tweeting companies fails, to let them know what was
going on, and just have them ignore me. So, I figured by using social
pressure, maybe I can get their attention. I mean, who really wants to be at
the top of my "I have bad social customer service" list.

------
bond
I built my first Live Wallpaper for Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monzonito....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monzonito.halo_free)

Also built an android app for a manufacturer of GPS tracking systems. The app
allows owners to control their assets(cars, motos, boats, etc).

------
r4pha
I built srctree (<http://srctree.net/>). In short, it aims to be a pastebin +
git + canvas mix. An example of usage: <http://srctree.net/3Q-1>

It still needs a lot of work to become usable, but I am already happy I got
this far!

------
superfamicom
<http://superfamicom.org/text-to-8-bit>

I built a toy: Text to 8-Bit

Create 8-bit game screenshots using your own text in Fami-liar games. About 12
hours of work, most of that is in graphics work (chop chop chop). Javascript
with Canvas, not terribly fancy but very fun.

------
thibaut_barrere
I kept building <https://www.wisecashhq.com/> (and we're starting dogfooding
which is a great feeling!).

I also launched a little website for my favourite Ruby ETL at
<http://www.activewarehouse.info/>.

------
runako
I built and launched Geocoda (<https://geocoda.com>), which lets developers
location-enable their applications. Initial features include geocoding and a
spatial database.

Thanks to the first round of feedback we got on HN, and to those who have
already checked it out!

------
joefreeman
<http://trackt.com> \- real-time collaboration using sticky notes

~~~
cwisecarver
It's pretty. You should implement hammer.js from the above comment so I can
use it on my iPad.

------
follower
I've been working on adding access over WiFi to "Handbag for Android" an app
that helps you create Arduino-based accessories for Android devices without
writing Android code. (<http://handbagdevices.com/>)

Up until now Handbag has only used the Android Open Accessory Protocol/ADK but
one of the requests I've had has been to make it work over WiFi as well.

Taking the opportunity to also re-architect the app a bit.

My project log for March is available at
[http://www.labradoc.com/i/follower/p/android-arduino-
handbag...](http://www.labradoc.com/i/follower/p/android-arduino-
handbag#20120304) for more details.

(Did I mention _you_ can also start a project log for your project at
Labradoc? <http://www.labradoc.com/> :) )

------
xiaomei
I built BuyMyFile (<http://bmf.cm>). BMF is a file marketplace that rewards
buyers with discounts for referring sales. Please let me know if you find this
service useful so I can keep working on it. Thanks patio11 for feedback on
this.

~~~
roam
I haven't tried it out just yet, but you should certainly keep working on it.
Great idea!

~~~
xiaomei
The site is still raw but I decided to put it up to get feedback. It's a file
marketplace mixed with a referral system. I think people should be rewarded
for sharing.

------
enra
Mostly worked on Kippt:

* New landing page design <https://kippt.com>

* Readability integration

* Extensions for Firefox and Opera

* Preview feature for public lists <https://kippt.com/karrisaarinen/yc-application>

------
philh
I spent the month doing coursework. I had a lot of pdfs open with completely
nondescriptive titles, so I wrote a script to set the title of a window.

<https://github.com/ChickenProp/set-window-title>

------
sreitshamer
I built Filosync, which is a distributed version control system for non-
programmers with a very simple UI, because I love the DVCS concept and I think
everyone should use it! <http://www.filosync.com>

------
zackham
Built a way to stage virtual bike races with GPS data. Check off a couple of
rows and click "Compare Efforts" to see:
<http://ridewithgps.com/segments/McBeth-Hillclimb>

------
jacobwg
I launched two movie/tv related websites:

<http://checkafilm.com> \- search for a film by title and see an aggregate
review summary about the movie and any content advisories it might have.

<http://tmfdb.org> \- a bookmarklet for automatically muting profanity in Hulu
videos for a more "family-friendly" experience.

Both are open-source - <https://github.com/jacobwg/checkafilm> and
<https://github.com/jacobwg/tmfdb.org/tree/master/script>

------
donohoe
I created a simple search for The New York Times crossword puzzle.

<http://donohoe.io/projects/crossword/>

It ranges form Dec 31st 2011 back to Oct 1996. Its nothing special (I don't
actually love or do crosswords) but when you search for some terms (mostly as
Answers) it provides fascinating Questions.

    
    
      FACEBOOK : Alternative to Friendster or MySpace
    
      NYTIMES : Popular news site, with ".com"
    
      HACKER : Cyber-nuisance
    
      BACON : Strips for breakfast
    

Example: <http://donohoe.io/projects/crossword/#/bacon>

~~~
dsrguru
That's really cool! UNIX was an answer eight times, but Linux didn't come up
at all.

------
espeed
Bulbs 0.3 (<http://bulbflow.com/overview>), a Python framework for graph
databases (released it in March, but started building the 0.3 in November).

------
simon_weber
I built an api for Google Music: <https://github.com/simon-weber/Unofficial-
Google-Music-API>.

------
mmj48
Wrote my first makefile, which was quite an experience.

<https://github.com/mustafa0x/pafm/blob/master/Makefile>

------
sghill
I used Python for the first time to copy the information from one of my
required timesheets into another required timesheet. It uses BeautifulSoup,
mechanize, and selenium.

------
edna_piranha
I made a chat app for fun and have had the help of a bunch of awesome
contributors :) <https://noodletalk.org>

------
jasonlotito
AutisticTouch.com for the Lehigh Valley Hackathon (hack.lehighvalleytech.org)
where my team and I took 1st place overall and tied for crowd favorite.

~~~
relaunched
Hi Jason,

You should setup a rewrite rule for the autistictouch.com

~~~
jasonlotito
Oh, there are _so_ many things that need finishing (not to mentions starting).
That starts today. I guess technically we launched this yesterday, as
yesterday was demo day, but we built most of it in March.

------
Arkeus
<http://axgl.org/> \- Wrote and launched an open source, hardware accelerated
2D flash game library

------
jandy
Took a month off in March to relax and do some traveling. Two weeks in and I
can't take any more doing nothing, this popped out:
<http://www.getonthegame.com.au>

It's a price comparison website for Australian video games. Still early days
yet, but it's been a fun distraction and an opportunity to learn some new
tech/tools in the process.

------
sycr
Nothing overly ambitious. A jQuery plugin
(<https://github.com/jdjkelly/jQuery-haversine>) and a Chrome extension
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fljocfllbkbekpoaih...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fljocfllbkbekpoaihfcocfphbljohgm))

------
bjorkstam
Experimented with a Pinterest-like column layout (using twitter feed as
example) and came up with this: <http://bjorkst.am/twcols> (resize browser
window and watch transition magic)

Also re-designed my personal landing page ( <http://bjorkst.am> )

------
tsigo
I built HubStar: <http://hubstar.me/>

The missing "Star" feature for GitHub repositories.

------
rbreve
I launched a pixel art app for the ipad <http://pixelartapp.com>

------
jacobroufa
I and a friend of mine launched <http://www.brandonacademy.com>

We'll be releasing frequent UX and content updates over the course of the next
couple months as we develop new features and add more tutorials. Please feel
free to make suggestions; all are welcome! :)

------
Qworg
My book, Hacking the Kinect, came out: <http://amzn.to/H8slu4>

At work, we received release to show the world the Hybrid Safety System for
robots: <http://bit.ly/Hp818r>

I also cut a demo for a stealth startup I'm working at. =)

------
cifder
Accomplished a few things:

Redesigned the layout for merchant signup at

<http://giftsmatic.com/new>

Built with 2 friends at a hack weekend

<http://eventon.com>

A cool mashup of upcoming events and ones that you rsvp'ed for. Currently it's
integrated with eventbrite and facebook.

------
coreyhaines
We launched our iphone application Should I Break up With My Boyfriend. It is
a 2-week challenge to see if your partner is the right one for you.
<http://www.http://shouldibreakupwithmyboyfriend.com/>

------
gghootch
Currently building a little ditty which will send me an email notification
every tuesday of all new album releases of my top artists according to Last.FM

You can check out an alpha, alpha build @ <http://smooth-
wind-2063.heroku.com/>

------
wz3chen
I use Youtube as a music player as I enjoy watching the videos along with
listening to the music. However, the user interface for Youtube is not
designed to be a music player interface so I decided to build one:
<http://vekii.com/>.

------
dsco
I built a tiny (>3 kb) JavaScript date picker. It's been done many times
before, but it's my first open source project so I'm pretty stoked even if no
one ever uses it. <http://sunmer.github.com/tinycal/>

------
typpo
I built <http://keepdream.me> in 24 hour period based on a whim one day when I
woke up. I fully expect to be the only long term user, but it was nice to
learn about setting up node/receiving email on Heroku.

------
theITGuy
I learned Objective-C and XCode in my spare time and built nd iOS Client for
Pinboard <http://pinboardapp.in>

Not very pretty, but I am happy that it helped me get off the ground. Now
working on something more complex.

------
Kavan
<http://www.roomify.tv> \- One click video meeting rooms. We have applied to
YC S12.

Feed back been great so far. Average user time of 6mins and 15% bounce rate.

Would love some more feedback, here or @kseggie, kavan@saymama.com.

------
nbertram
<https://arrangemyseat.com/> :D

------
SiliconAlley
<http://tinypag.es>

It's ultra-minimalist hosting. A bare HTML document and a short url. Built it
to scratch my own itch. Bought the domain and opened the repo on March 5th.
Launched 2 days later.

------
BigMazungo
I developed a pace calculator for runners (
<http://pacecalculator.elsasslabs.com/> ). Mostly for my own needs, but
hopefully someone else will find it useful !

------
aorshan
I built a crank calling app using twilio and sendgrid at a hackathon this
weekend. Its nothing special but its the first thing I've really ever made.

<http://cranksomeone.webs.com/>

~~~
dmor
Yay, congrats and thanks for using Twilio. We'd love to share what you built
with the community, can you drop me a note at danielle@twilio.com if
interested?

~~~
aorshan
I'd love to. Sending you an email now.

------
eLobato
I solved security problems and made a enormous test-harness for
ThisCausesThat, a research project for UC Irvine.
<https://github.com/eLobato/wc_master>

------
exratione
A full featured email non-delivery report processing module for Drupal, which
has a sad lack of such things:

<http://drupal.org/sandbox/exratione/1484526>

------
sunsu
A product that lets you Build Your Own Phone System:
<http://www.buildanumber.com>

Very early alpha release. Lots of UI issues and its in desperate need of a
tutorial.

------
klaut
Nothing special, just a little twitter scheduling app where one schedules
tweets by sending an email with a list of tweets to it. <http://buffero.me>

------
gesman
My first android app. Added multithreaded ability to request slow network
resource, ability to issue raw SSL connections + very nice looking GUI.

Actually that was a good month re: learning new, and cool stuff.

~~~
stepeight
Would love to check it out, if you can provide a market link!

------
mapster
I launched a web store: <http://mapsalesdirect.com> It's not saas but it is
fulfilling a 2012 goal of "make and launch something"

------
dmvaldman
I taught myself exactly what I needed to know about backend development (and
no more!) and launched <http://www.quipvideo.com>!

Feedback appreciated.

------
hkuo
<http://justthefirstframe.com>

A new way to discover web comics.

But also recently <http://iphoneception.com>

------
johnpmayer
Nice little WebGL random globe

[http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~jpmayer/hegemony/demos/backed-
geo...](http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~jpmayer/hegemony/demos/backed-geodesic/)

------
gravitronic
Ported my app DJPad to Playbook (it outsold Android and WebOS immediately). No
port for iOS as they already have really great dj apps that are much more
mature than mine.

------
mrmekon
Clone of the Tempest arcade game in HTML5/ClojureScript:
<https://github.com/mrmekon/tempest-cljs/>

------
Hellenion
My very first public application, tracks a simple checklist.
<http://solidusserver.net/ware/spike/>

------
par
I started a blog in March, <http://devcodehack.com>

Working on a better RSS reader at the moment, hoping to launch it in April.

------
spazmaster
We had a hack-day with our team and built this:
<http://eightmedia.github.com/hammer.js/>

------
latitude
I rebuilt my own site - <http://swapped.cc> \- not exactly "in March"
though... it took closer to 9 months :)

~~~
sirrocco
I could barely see the navigation in Chrome, is that how it's supposed to work
? :)

------
karanmg
I developed <http://theindianlist.com> using Bootstrap and Rails. Check it out
to get ur curry fix.

------
jfc
I've been working on Toour - <http://ontoour.com> \- get travel ideas from
people who travel like you do.

Alpha in 2 weeks!

------
msencenb
I built <http://www.iosuserfeedback.com>

Lets you get feedback on your iTunes landing page vs a competitor

------
sicksand
updating my android app. gold price malaysia. <http://codedb.net/goldprice/> .
crawl every bank in malaysia that offer a gold purchase. it can be download
here :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.goldpricem...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.goldpricemalaysia.sicksand)

------
teeray
A small status board for the dining locations at my school:
<http://www.isbirchopen.com>

------
bevan
Launched IndieClean.com- a marketplace for independent housekeeping services
in NYC!

<https://indieclean.com>

------
iisbum
App In Review, trying to get some visibility into the Apple App Store review
queue:

<http://appinreview.com>

------
foxhop
I wrote an opensource scrabble/boggle solver.

Input your letters and we return the best words.

<http://words.gumyum.com/>

------
Turing_Machine
Ebook creation software for the Mac: <http://contraterrene.com/abulafia/>

------
seele
Worked on workspaces and collaboration features for LStack -
<https://lstack.com/>

------
MatthewPhillips
Gazel, a library for IndexedDB that uses Redis commands. <http://gazeljs.org/>

------
dclaysmith
Launched <http://www.thetaboard.com> . Lots of great feedback from HN.

------
TheSmoke
The TurboGears Development Blog: <http://tglogs.wordpress.com>

------
seung
Worked on my site which is based on Tumblr: <http://seung.io>

Used Backbone and Bootstrap.

------
jfoucher
I had a small part in the building of mention: <http://mention.net>

------
mtoddh
I launched my job search engine Neekanee this month:

<http://www.neekanee.com>

------
ryanmelt
I built Narf - <http://narf.com> \- A topic based social network.

------
saryant
I finished my undergrad thesis!

A method for constructing a semantic graph from a large corpus of text.

------
kaolinite
I launched portnotifier.com (not actually working currently) and
mailtoolkit.com :-)

------
steveplace
I launched OptionBounce, a stock options swing trading system.

------
stuckk
added some features to <http://classfy.com>

------
pcd
I released an iPhone app called the nap app which allows you to power nap
effectively, making sure that falling asleep is taken out of the time that you
actually want to sleep for. So you want that 20 minute sleep? The nap app
makes sure you get a full 20 minutes, even if it takes you 12 minutes to fall
asleep! [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-nap-
app/id508709758?ls=1&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-nap-
app/id508709758?ls=1&mt=8)

I also released updates for my other two apps My Audiobook player:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-audiobook-
player/id4593930...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-audiobook-
player/id459393040?ls=1&mt=8) Specialises in playing audiobooks you download
from 'those' sites

Daily positive affirmations: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/positive-
affirmations-daily/i...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/positive-affirmations-
daily/id497578452?ls=1&mt=8) Positive affirmations sounds silly (my
girlfriends idea!) but they are all quotes about success and whatnot. It
really does keep me motivated. I look forward to getting my quote!

------
billpatrianakos
I built Write.app (<https://writeapp.me>), a replacement for the Notes app on
my iPhone that works across devices (desktop, tablet, and mobile versions all
in one using responsive design). It supports Markdown and will soon save
to/read from your Dropbox account. It's also open source if you want to help.
I could really use help with UI and Dropbox features
(<http://github.com/billpatrianakos/Write.app>)

